# Kigtropin side effects Vs Hyge



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been looking to try a different brand of HGH, and have come across Kigtropin. seems ok given the reviews on here, but can anyway confirm if it will have the same sides as Hydrotropin? i got bad CTS on 4iu a day ? any thoughts? i read to stack it with slin and do IM but i dont fancy going down the slin route.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mate the sides you have come from the growth istelf changing brands seems pointless unless you change to an inferior product, if your getting those sides on the hyg just lower the dose... at least you know its good gh


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

What gym rat said ^

Im using the kigtropin and have done for nearly 3 months now and its definately good gh


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

thats what i was thinking, growth is growth. but i read somewhere about IM would make a difference? any opinions? even 2iu made my wrist too bad to type in work. lol took me 7 weeks after coming off to get them abck to normal!


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't get by side effects, not everyone gets them. I've used a ton of gh.. some brands bother me alot, some dont. Mexi greens are my favorite, at 10iu I get zero side effects, yet they have the best effect on me in terms of muscle gain, fat loss, etc. Blues showed the worst sides and I saw jack crap from em.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i love norditropin


----------



## Jupiter5 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm trying kigtropin, but also T5s during workouts. Does anybody know if there any detriment in combing the 2 together?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jupiter5 said:


> I'm trying kigtropin, but also T5s during workouts. Does anybody know if there any detriment in combing the 2 together?


No mate,you will be fine :thumbup1:


----------

